# sustanon, winstrol, first cycle



## aaron1987 (Oct 11, 2008)

ooook,
5'11
170lb
training 2years, very clean diet, 4000cals, 
no cycle experience..going for the first one. done alot of research, iv done every other supplement under the sun (weight gainers, all creatines, halodrol L, anabolic extreme, dont trust PH's. etc etc

6 day training split

want to get to 200lb LM and ripped

21yrs old, pro football player, not tested

some figures, bench 250lb max 
curl 95lb 

basically i want to get a bit bigger and stonger, and remain ripped, (coverpage picture hah)

anyways i do alot of research before i try anything even creatines etc, so any ideas on this cycle, what you think. 8 week cycle, all figures per week

week 1-6 250mg of sustanol
week 7-8 300mg  sustanol

week 1-8 50mg of winstrol

week 1-8 200mg of nolvadex

week 8-12 200mg of clomid

maybe a little off, so asking for some opinions help on perfecting the cycle, il b runnin a cycle support and proteins during aswel, being on the cautious side with the PCT and nolva during..but let me know what u think?


----------



## thgdfthr (Nov 8, 2008)

*I am doing the same cycle*

I just purchased 20 Ml Sost 250 and 20Ml of 100Mg/Ml Winny. How did this cycle work for you? I havent done any  in a year so my receptors should be ready to go. What was the final stack u decided on? Im no expert but 50 mg/week for winny seems wrong. It needs to be taken every 3rd day at a minimum or it is a waste. In the past I took liquid orally EOD and had decent reults but I took it alone.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 8, 2008)

aaron1987 said:


> ooook,
> 5'11
> 170lb
> training 2years, very clean diet, 4000cals,
> ...



Apparently you didn't do as much research as you think.  The fact that you mention how much you can curl makes me question if you're ready, training wise, to do a cycle.  2 years is not nearly long enough.  At 5'11 200lbs you have plenty of room to grow without drugs.  Most people would tell you to get closer to 200lbs first.  Also, your cycle needs work.  What "pro football" players are 5'11 170lbs?


----------



## biggfly (Nov 8, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Apparently you didn't do as much research as you think.  The fact that you mention how much you can curl makes me question if you're ready, training wise, to do a cycle.  2 years is not nearly long enough.  At 5'11 200lbs you have plenty of room to grow without drugs.  Most people would tell you to get closer to 200lbs first.  Also, your cycle needs work.  What "pro football" players are 5'11 170lbs?



And curl 95 lbs??


----------



## ironbull (Nov 8, 2008)

could he mean soccer not american football


----------



## biggfly (Nov 8, 2008)

if so, not quite sure he would want be 200 lbs and do an aggressive cycle such as this.


----------

